# Bianchi for the "Cobra"



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2010/04/bianchi-for-cobra.html


----------



## repartocorse40 (Feb 23, 2009)

why bianchi why


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

merckxman said:


> http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2010/04/bianchi-for-cobra.html


fugly....


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Ok, the doping was bad, but this demands serious punishment!


----------

